# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  حالات جواز إعطاء الأب والأم من الزكاة

## محمد طه شعبان

الأصل أنه لا يجوز دفع الزكاة للأصول؛ وهم: الأب والأم، والأجداد والجدات، مِنْ جهة الأب ومِنْ جهة الأم، والفروع؛ وهم: الأولاد والأحفاد، ذكورًا كانوا أم إناثًا.
وذلك لأنهم إن كانوا فقراء وهو غني لزمته نفقتهم، رجلًا كان أو امرأة، فإذا أعطاهم مِنَ الزكاة حينئذ، فكأنه أعطى الزكاة لنفسه؛ كما لو قضى بها دينه.
قال ابن المنذر رحمه الله: ((وَأَجْمَعُوا عَلَى أَنَّ الزَّكَاةَ لَا يَجُوزُ دَفْعُهَا إلَى الْوَالِدَيْنِ وَالْوَلَدِ، فِي الْحَالِ الَّتِي يُجْبَرُ الدَّافِعُ إلَيْهِمْ عَلَى النَّفَقَةِ عَلَيْهِمْ))([1]).
وفي رواية عن الإمام أحمد أنه يجوز دفع الزكاة للأصل أو الفرع عند الحاجة إلى ذلك؛ كأنْ يكون الأصل أو الفرع مدينًا؛ فيجوز دفع الزكاة إليه؛ لأن الأب لا يجب عليه سداد دين ولده، والولد لا يجب عليه سداد دين أبيه.
أو كأن يكون مال المزكي لا يكفي للنفقة على الأصل أو الفرع، فلا تجب عليه النفقة حينئذ، وله أن يعطيهم من الزكاة.
واختار هذه الرواية شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله؛ حيث قال: ((وَيَجُوزُ صَرْفُ الزَّكَاةِ إلَى الْوَالِدَيْنِ وَإِنْ عَلَوْا وَإِلَى الْوَالِدِ وَإِنْ سَفَلَ إذَا كَانُوا فُقَرَاءَ وَهُوَ عَاجِزٌ عَنْ نَفَقَتِهِمْ؛ لِوُجُودِ الْمُقْتَضَى السَّالِمِ عَنِ الْمُعَارِضِ الْعَادِمِ، وَهُوَ أَحَدُ الْقَوْلَيْنِ فِي مَذْهَبِ أَحْمَدَ، وَكَذَا إنْ كَانُوا غَارِمِينَ أَوْ مُكَاتَبِينَ أَوْ أَبْنَاءَ السَّبِيلِ، وَهُوَ أَحَدُ الْقَوْلَيْنِ أَيْضًا، وَإِذَا كَانَتْ الْأُمُّ فَقِيرَةً وَلَهَا أَوْلَادٌ صِغَارٌ لَهُمْ مَالٌ وَنَفَقَتُهَا تَضُرُّ بِهِمْ أُعْطِيت مِنْ زَكَاتِهِمْ))اهـ([2]).
ورجح هذا أيضًا العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله؛ حيث قال: ((استحقاق الزكاة مقيد بوصف؛ كالفقر، والمسكنة، والعمالة؛ فكل مَنِ انطبق عليه هذا الوصف فهو من أهل الزكاة.
ومَنِ ادعى خُروجَه فعليه الدليل، وليس في المسألة دليل؛ ولهذا فالقول الراجح الصحيح، أنه يجوز أن يدفع الزكاة لأصله وفرعه ما لم يدفع بها واجبًا عليه؛ فإن وجبت نفقتهم عليه، فلا يجوز أن يدفع لهم الزكاة؛ لأن ذلك يعني أنه أسقط النفقة عن نفسه.
وعلى هذا فإذا كان له جَدٌّ وأبٌ كلاهما فقير، لكن الأب يتسع ماله للإنفاق عليه فهو ينفق عليه، فهنا لا يجوز أن يعطي والده الزكاة، والجد لا يتسع ماله للإنفاق عليه وهو فقير، فيجوز أن يعطيه منها.
مثال آخر: عنده أُمٌّ وَجَدَّةٌ فهو ينفق على الأم، ولكن لا يتسع ماله للإنفاق على الجدة، فيجوز أن يعطيها من الزكاة.
والمذهب لا يجوز([3])، فتأخذ الزكاة مِنْ غيره، وهذا ضعيف جدًّا؛ قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: «الصَّدَقَةُ عَلَى ذِي الْقَرَابَةِ صَدَقَةٌ وَصِلَةٌ»، وأنا الآن لا أسقط عن نفسي واجبًا حتى يقال: إني حميت نفسي.
مثال آخر: لو كان غنيًّا ينفق على أبيه، وأبوه مستغن، إما بنفسه، أو بإنفاق ولده، لكن عليه دين يستطيع الولد أن يؤدي الدين عنه، لكن يقول: أنا أؤدي الدين من زكاتي، فيجوز؛ لأنه لا يجب على الابن وفاء دين أبيه، اللهم إلا إذا كان هذا الدين بسبب النفقة، أي: أن الأب يحتاج، ويشتري في ذمته فلحقه الدين لشراء مؤونته، ففي هذه الحال نقول: لا تقض دين أبيك مِنْ زكاتك؛ لأن هذا يؤدي إلى أن يُضَيِّق الإنسان على أبيه، حتى يستدين للنفقة، ثم يقول: أبي عليه دين فأقضي دينه مِنْ زكاتي، فيجوز أن يقضي الدين عن أبيه، أو أمه، أو ابنه وابنته، بشرط ألا يكون هذا الدين استدانة لنفقة واجبة على الابن، فإن كان لنفقة واجبة فلا يجوز))اهـ([4]).
[1])) ((الإجماع)) (ص48).

[2])) ((الفتاوى الكبرى)) (5/ 373).

[3])) تقدم في كلام ابن تيمية أن في المذهب قولًا بالجواز.

[4])) ((الشرح الممتع)) (6/ 259، 260).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

السؤال: هل يجوز أن أعطي لوالدي من الزكاة ؟ مع العلم أني امرأة وهل تجب عليّ نفقتهم ؟ وما دليل العلماء في عدم إعطاء الأصول أو الفروع من الزكاة ؟
الجواب :
الحمد لله
أولا :
سبق في جواب السؤالين رقم (111811) و (111892) أنه يجب الإنفاق على الأصول والفروع ، والأصول هم : الأب والأم ، والأجداد والجدات ، من جهة الأب ومن جهة الأم ، والفروع هم : الأولاد والأحفاد ، ذكوراً كانوا أم إناثاً . 
فإذا ثبت وجوب الإنفاق عليهم فلا يجوز دفع الزكاة إليهم ؛ لأنهم إن كانوا فقراء ، وهو غني لزمته نفقتهم ، رجلا كان أو امرأة ، فإذا أعطاهم من الزكاة حينئذ ، فقد حمى ماله ، ووفره ، فكأنه أعطى الزكاة لنفسه .
والقاعدة عند العلماء في هذا : "أن كل من يجب على الإنسان أن ينفق عليه فلا يجوز أن يدفع زكاة ماله إليهم" .
قال ابن قدامة رحمه الله في "المغني" (2/269) : " ولا يعطى من الصدقة المفروضة للوالدين, ولا للولد . قال ابن المنذر : أجمع أهل العلم على أن الزكاة لا يجوز دفعها إلى الوالدين , في الحال التي يجبر الدافع إليهم على النفقة عليهم , ولأن دفع زكاته إليهم تغنيهم عن نفقته , وتسقطها عنه , ويعود نفعها إليه , فكأنه دفعها إلى نفسه .
وكذلك لا يعطيها لولده . قال الإمام أحمد : لا يعطي الوالدين من الزكاة , ولا الولد ولا ولد الولد , ولا الجد ولا الجدة ولا ولد البنت " انتهى بتصرف .
ويستثنى من ذلك حالتان عند بعض أهل العلم :
الأولى : أن يكون الأصل أو الفرع غارماً (مديناً) فيجوز دفع الزكاة إليه ؛ لأن الأب لا يجب عليه سداد دين ولده ، والولد لا يجب عليه سداد دين أبيه .
الثانية : أن يكون مال المزكي لا يكفي للنفقة على الأصل أو الفرع ، فلا تجب عليه النفقة حينئذ ، وله أن يعطيهم من الزكاة .
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله كما في "الاختيارات" (ص 104) : " ويجوز صرف الزكاة إلى الوالدين وإن علوا – يعني الأجداد والجدات - وإلى الولد وإن سفل – يعني الأحفاد - إذا كانوا فقراء وهو عاجز عن نفقتهم ، وكذا إن كانوا غارمين أو مكاتبين أو أبناء السبيل ، وإذا كانت الأم فقيرة ولها أولاد صغار لهم مال ونفقتها تضر بهم أعطيت من زكاتهم " انتهى باختصار . 
http://islamqa.info/ar/105789

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

*هل يعطي زكاته لولده لأن راتبه يسير؟هل يجوز للوالد أن يعطى زكاة غنمه لابنه المتزوج والذي لا يسكن معه ولا يعيله ؟ علما بأن الابن يعيش على راتب يسير.
*
*الحمد لله
لا يجوز للأب أن يدفع زكاته لابنه ؛ لأنه إذا كان الابن فقيرا ، والأب غنيا ، فإنه يجب على الأب أن ينفق على ابنه ، فإذا أعطاه من الزكاة فكأنه أعطاها لنفسه .
قال ابن قدامة رحمه الله في "المغني" (2/269) : " ولا يعطى من الصدقة المفروضة للوالدين, ولا للولد . قال ابن المنذر : أجمع أهل العلم على أن الزكاة لا يجوز دفعها إلى الوالدين , في الحال التي يجبر الدافع إليهم على النفقة عليهم , ولأن دفع زكاته إليهم تغنيهم عن نفقته , وتسقطها عنه , ويعود نفعها إليه , فكأنه دفعها إلى نفسه .
وكذلك لا يعطيها لولده . قال الإمام أحمد : لا يعطي الوالدين من الزكاة , ولا الولد ولا ولد الولد , ولا الجد ولا الجدة ولا ولد البنت " انتهى بتصرف واختصار .
ويستثنى من ذلك حالتان :
الأولى : أن يكون الابن غارما (مدينا) فيجوز دفع الزكاة إليه ؛ لأن الأب لا يجب عليه سداد دين ولده .
الثانية : أن يكون مال الأب لا يكفي للنفقة على ابنه .
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله كما في "الاختيارات" (ص 104) : " ويجوز صرف الزكاة إلى الوالدين وإن علوا – يعني الأجداد والجدات - وإلى الولد وإن سفل – يعني الأحفاد - إذا كانوا فقراء وهو عاجز عن نفقتهم ، وكذا إن كانوا غارمين أو مكاتبين أو أبناء السبيل ، وإذا كانت الأم فقيرة ولها أولاد صغار لهم مال ونفقتها تضر بهم أعطيت من زكاتهم " انتهى باختصار .
وسئل الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله : هل يجوز للإنسان أن يدفع الزكاة لولده ؟
فأجاب : " فيه تفصيل : إن كان يريد أن يعطيه للنفقة مع وجوبها عليه فهذا لا يجوز ، وإن كان يريد أن يقضي عنه دينا كحادث سيارة مثلا وتكسرت السيارة التي أصابها ، وثُمنت السيارة بعشرة آلاف ، فإنه يجوز لأبيه أن يدفع عنه الزكاة من أجل هذا الحادث " انتهى من "مجموع فتاوى الشيخ ابن عثيمين" (18/508). وينظر (18/415).

والله أعلم .
*
https://islamqa.info/ar/85088

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

*لا حرج في دفع الزكاة للوالد المدين ليقضي دينهأنا رجل متزوج وعندي مال أزكيه كل سنة ، فهل لي أن أعطي والدي زكاة مالي ليقضي به دينه ؟
*
*الجواب :
الحمد لله :
أولاً :
الأصل أنه لا يجوز صرف الزكاة للأصول ، وهم الأب والأم والأجداد والجدات . وكذا لا يجوز صرفها للفروع وهم : الأبناء والبنات وأولادهم ; وذلك لأن نفقتهم  واجبة , فيستغنوا بها عن أخذ الزكاة .  

قال ابن قدامة : "ولا يعطى من الصدقة المفروضة للوالدين , وإن علوا , ولا للولد , وإن سفل قال ابن المنذر : أجمع أهل العلم على أن الزكاة لا يجوز دفعها إلى الوالدين , في الحال التي يجبر الدافع إليهم على النفقة عليهم , ولأن دفع زكاته إليهم تغنيهم عن نفقته , وتسقطها عنه , ويعود نفعها إليه , فكأنه دفعها إلى نفسه , فلم تجز.." انتهى من المغني (2/269) بتصرف يسير .
وهذا إذا كان يعطيهم الزكاة ليسقط بذلك واجباً عن نفسه وهو النفقة عليهم ، أما قضاء دين الوالدين فغير واجب على الولد ، فلا حرج أن يعطيهما زكاته لقضاء الدين .

جاء في "الموسوعة الفقهية" (23/177) : "وقيد المالكية والشافعية وابن تيمية من الحنابلة الإعطاء الممنوع بسهم الفقراء والمساكين , أما لو أعطى والده أو ولده من سهم العاملين أو المكاتبين أو الغارمين أو الغزاة فلا بأس .
وقالوا أيضاً : إن كان لا يلزمه نفقته جاز إعطاؤه" انتهى .
وسئل الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله :
هل يصح لي إخراج زكاة المال إلى إخواني وأخواتي القاصرين الذين تقوم على تربيتهم والدتي بعد وفاة والدنا رحمه الله ؟ وهل يصح دفع هذه الزكاة إلى إخواني غير القاصرين ، ولكني أشعر أنهم محتاجون إليها ربما أكثر من غيرهم من الناس ، أدفع لهم هذه الزكاة ؟
فأجاب :
"إن دفع الزكاة إلى الأقارب الذين هم من أهلها أفضل من دفعها إلى من هم ليسوا من قرابتك ؛ لأن الصدقة على القريب صدقة وصلة إلا إذا كان هؤلاء الأقارب ممن تلزمك نفقتهم . وأعطيتهم من الزكاة ما تحمي به مالك من الإنفاق فإن هذا لا يجوز ، فإذا قدر أن هؤلاء الإخوة الذين ذكرت والأخوات فقراء ، وأن مالك لا يتسع للإنفاق عليهم ؛ فلا حرج عليك أن تعطيهم من زكاتك . وكذلك لو كان هؤلاء الإخوة والأخوات عليهم ديون للناس وقضيت دينهم من زكاتك ، فإنه لا حرج عليك في هذا أيضاً ؛ وذلك لأن الديون لا يلزم القريب أن يقضيها عن قريبه ، فيكون قضاؤها من زكاته أمراً مجزياً حتى ولو كان ابنك أو أباك وعليه دين لأحد ولا يستطيع وفاءه ، فإنه يجوز لك أن تقضيه من زكاتك ، أي يجوز أن تقضي دين أبيك من زكاتك ، ويجوز أن تقضي دين ولدك من زكاتك بشرط أن لا يكون سبب هذا الدين تحصيل نفقة واجبة عليك ، فإن كان سببه تحصيل نفقة واجبة عليك ، فإنه لا يحل لك أن تقضي الدين من زكاتك ؛ لئلا يتخذ ذلك حيلة على منع الإنفاق على من تجب نفقتهم عليه لأجل أن يستدين ثم يقضي ديونهم من زكاته " انتهى من "مجموع الفتاوى" (14/311) .

وسئل الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله : ما حكم دفع الإنسان زكاته إلى أصله وفرعه ؟
فأجاب : "دفع الزكاة إلى أصله وفرعه أعني آباءه وأمهاته وإن علوا ، وأبناءه وبناته وإن نزلوا إن كان لإسقاط واجب عليه لم تجزئه ، كما لو دفعها ليسقط عنه النفقة الواجبة لهم عليه إذا استغنوا بالزكاة ، أما إن كان في غير إسقاط واجب عليه ، فإنها تجزئه ، كما لو قضى بها ديناً عن أبيه الحي ، أو كان له أولاد ابن وماله لا يحتمل الإنفاق عليهم وعلى زوجته وأولاده ، فإنه يعطي أولاد ابنه من زكاته حينئذ ؛ لأن نفقتهم لا تجب عليه في هذه الحال ، وبذل الزكاة للأصول والفروع في الحال التي تجزئ أولى من بذلها لغيرهم ؛ لأن ذلك صدقة وصلة " انتهى من "مجموع الفتاوى" (18/415) .

والحاصل : يجوز للولد دفع زكاة ماله لوالده وكذا العكس ، إذا كان عليه دين لا يقدر على سداده .
والله أعلم
 https://islamqa.info/ar/130207

*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

السؤال
هل يجوز للأب أن يتصدق من ماله على أبنائه المتزوجين إذا كانوا فقراء؟ وهل يجوز له أن يخرج زكاة ماله لهم إذا كانوا فقراء؟ جزاكم الله خيرًا.
الإجابــة
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:


 فإن صدقة التطوع على الأقارب الفقراء مستحبة, وإن كانوا ممن تلزم النفقة لهم, كلزوم نفقة الأبناء على الآباء، قال النووي في المجموع: أَجْمَعَتْ الْأُمَّةُ عَلَى أَنَّ الصَّدَقَةَ عَلَى الْأَقَارِبِ أَفْضَلُ مِنْ الْأَجَانِبِ, وَالْأَحَادِيثُ فِي الْمَسْأَلَةِ كَثِيرَةٌ مَشْهُورَةٌ, قَالَ أَصْحَابُنَا: وَلَا فَرْقَ فِي اسْتِحْبَابِ صَدَقَةِ التَّطَوُّعِ عَلَى الْقَرِيبِ, وَتَقْدِيمِهِ عَلَى الْأَجْنَبِيِّ بَيْنَ أَنْ يَكُونَ الْقَرِيبُ مِمَّنْ يَلْزَمُهُ نَفَقَتُهُ أَوْ غَيْرُهُ, قَالَ الْبَغَوِيّ: دَفْعُهَا إلَى قَرِيبٍ يَلْزَمُهُ نَفَقَتُهُ أَفْضَلُ مِنْ دَفْعِهَا إلَى الْأَجْنَبِيِّ. انتهى.


وأما إعطاء الزكاة لهم: فالأصل أنه لا يجوز لوجوب نفقة الأب على أبنائه الفقراء المحتاجين؛ لأنه إذا أعطاهم زكاته واغتنوا بها سقطت عنه نفقتهم، فصار ببذله الزكاة مسقطًا لواجب عليه، والقاعدة أنه لا يجوز للإنسان أن يسقط بزكاته واجبًا عليه.


قال ابن قدامة في المغني: ولا يعطي من الصدقة المفروضة للوالدين وإن علوا، ولا للولد وإن سفل، قال ابن المنذر: أجمع أهل العلم على أن الزكاة لا يجوز دفعها الى الوالدين في الحال التي يجبر الدافع إليهم على النفقة عليهم؛ ولأن دفع زكاته إليهم تغنيهم عن نفقته وتسقطها عنه، ويعود نفعها إليه، فكأنه دفعها إلى نفسه فلم تجز، كما لو قضى بها دينه. انتهى.


ولكن يستثنى من ذلك إن كان الأب له زكاة, وهو عاجز عن النفقة على أبنائه فيجوز إعطاؤهم.


قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين في الشرح الممتع: مسألة: إذا كان الأب فقيرًا، وعند الابن زكاة وهو عاجز عن نفقة أبيه، فهل يجوز أن يصرفها لأبيه؟


الجواب: يجوز أن يعطيها لوالده؛ لأنه لا تلزمه نفقته؛ لأن الابن لا يملك شيئًا، وهو هنا لا يسقط واجبًا، والزكاة إما ستذهب إلى الوالد أو إلى غيره، فهل من الأولى عقلًا فضلًا عن الشرع، أن أعطي غريبًا يتمتع بزكاتي ويدفع حاجته, وأبي يتضور من الجوع؟ الجواب: لا؛ لأنني لا أستطيع أن أنفق على والدي، ففي هذه الحال تجزئ الزكاة للوالد. انتهى.


وللفائدة يرجى مراجعة هاتين الفتويين: 127960، 136189.


والله أعلم.

http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/index.php?page=showfatwa&Optio  n=FatwaId&Id=196375

----------

